# '23 MO PF Cameron Manyawu (8/30/2022)



## Jason Svoboda

*Power Forward*
Kansas City (MO) Staley
*AAU: *Mokan Elite

*Ht:* 6'8"


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Bluethunder

Going to assume guys that we are offered from the Missouri area/region will be Coach Williams’ fingerprints, being as he played college ball in the state and probably has some strong ties there.


----------



## dino




----------



## IndyTreeFan

Love this kid’s game!


----------



## pbutler218

Fingers crossed 🤞 Would love to land this kid!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Is he announcing soon or just wishful thinking?


----------



## pbutler218




----------



## pbutler218

👁👁


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> 👁👁



Feelin' good on this one? I assume you are attaching Furr's tweet to this, right?


----------



## krwilson2

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is he announcing soon or just wishful thinking?


Love the size and ball handling.  Is his jump shot / ft release at or just above his nose?


----------



## pbutler218

Jason Svoboda said:


> Feelin' good on this one? I assume you are attaching Furr's tweet to this, right?


I would be shocked if he doesn't commit to us. I  believe coaching staff feels good about this one.


----------



## child

Well, we're waiting!


----------



## Bluethunder

child said:


> Well, we're waiting!


Going to have to keep waiting a few more hours. Won’t be sharing the news until 5:30 today


----------



## TreeTop

And that's 5:30pm Central Time for anyone counting down the seconds.


----------



## TreeTop

Also, if memory serves, he's selecting from: Indiana State, South Dakota State, Valparaiso, South Dakota, and Oral Roberts.


----------



## bluestreak

committed!


----------



## pbutler218




----------



## DerfM14

krwilson2 said:


> Love the size and ball handling.  Is his jump shot / ft release at or just above his nose?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Youtube has the game when he played against Martin's team.


----------



## treeman

Welcome aboard Cameron!


----------



## Bluethunder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513167279168626698


----------



## sycamorebacker

sycamorebacker said:


> Youtube has the game when he played against Martin's team.


Not playing for Staley?  I can't find him in a game anywhere.


----------



## sycamorebacker

sycamorebacker said:


> Not playing for Staley?  I can't find him in a game anywhere.


Found him.  Not a starter on a loaded Staley team (3rd in the state).  Saw him play some.  quick hands on defense and looked to be a quick jumper/shooter inside.


----------



## DerfM14

sycamorebacker said:


> Found him.  Not a starter on a loaded Staley team (3rd in the state).  Saw him play some.  quick hands on defense and looked to be a quick jumper/shooter inside.


Transferred to Staley his Junior year with no Varsity minutes, so it took him a minute to figure out the rotations. He will be a key guy for Staley this coming season, that's for sure.


----------



## sycamorebacker

DerfM14 said:


> Transferred to Staley his Junior year with no Varsity minutes, so it took him a minute to figure out the rotations. He will be a key guy for Staley this coming season, that's for sure.


Yes, he will.


----------



## BrokerZ

Welcome aboard, Cameron! Looks like a late bloomer that we were able to capitalize on.

6’9” guy who can get out in transition, handle the ball, and shoot from the outside? I like what I see, and I look forward to seeing him playing in lineups with Robbie in the near future.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Get him on the Myles Walker meal plan and he will be a nightmare with his apparent commitment to playing D and hitting the glass.


----------



## BrokerZ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559971109331734528


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Get him on the Myles Walker meal plan and he will be a nightmare with his apparent commitment to playing D and hitting the glass.


Agreed. I like that the videos I’ve seen of him all show him playing down low and/or taking the ball to the rim. He’s a big who can handle the ball, but he’s not obsessed with shooting the three.


----------



## dino

Here’s the game that’s rob Martin’s cbc vs Cameron manyawu’s Staley. Martin has a pretty good game. Manyawu comes off the bench.

This is one of the best produced high school games you are going to find on YouTube. Probably better than your average espn3/ESPN+ broadcast. Just saying cause it’s not a struggle to watch like most high school games are on stream.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> Agreed. I like that the videos I’ve seen of him all show him playing down low and/or taking the ball to the rim. He’s a big who can handle the ball, but he’s not obsessed with shooting the three.


...and he's deceptively quick for a big man.


----------



## DerfM14

BrokerZ said:


> Agreed. I like that the videos I’ve seen of him all show him playing down low and/or taking the ball to the rim. He’s a big who can handle the ball, but he’s not obsessed with shooting the three.


When he moved to Staley last Fall, he was utilized as a 5 all season long. He shot 2 three's, all coming post season and rarely put the ball on the floor. That all charged come AAU when he moved from Mokan to 816 Hoops, these were all deliberate moves to develop his outside game and move him from the 5. He is still a WIP on working on shooting mechanics and implementing that jumper.  Obviously this will take some time to develop,  very big upside here.


----------



## DerfM14

dino said:


> Here’s the game that’s rob Martin’s cbc vs Cameron manyawu’s Staley. Martin has a pretty good game. Manyawu comes off the bench.
> 
> This is one of the best produced high school games you are going to find on YouTube. Probably better than your average espn3/ESPN+ broadcast. Just saying cause it’s not a struggle to watch like most high school games are on stream.


Agreed!!
Rob is a joy to watch, very smart PG.


----------



## DerfM14

Jason Svoboda said:


> Feelin' good on this one? I assume you are attaching Furr's tweet to this, right?


Tweet was about Eli.


----------



## southernindianaballer

It will be interesting to see how his final year in high school be based on how they utilize his skillset.  After watching videos I am having a difficult time recalling the last player ISU had with a similar skillset and upside.  6'8", can run, can finish inside, has a good handle for a Big...  Maybe Laravia - but Laravia probably had a better shot at this point....  I  would say that Cameron has better shot blocking ability than Laravia.


----------



## sycamorebacker

southernindianaballer said:


> It will be interesting to see how his final year in high school be based on how they utilize his skillset.  After watching videos I am having a difficult time recalling the last player ISU had with a similar skillset and upside.  6'8", can run, can finish inside, has a good handle for a Big...  Maybe Laravia - but Laravia probably had a better shot at this point....  I  would say that Cameron has better shot blocking ability than Laravia.


  I would be thrilled if he can block shots like Williams and LaRavia.  He definitely gives us some bounce inside.  Hope he keeps improving.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590482642046418945


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590858013233270784


----------



## sycamorebacker

Easy win.  We have a keeper.


----------



## sycamorebacker

He's not an outside shooter; but he doesn't need to be.  Athletic, nice touch inside, quick jumper, looks like decent hands and footwork.


----------



## BlueBleeder




----------



## sycamorebacker

Runs like a deer.


----------



## sycamorebacker

His team is #1.   They blew out the #2 team and he had 21 pts with about 6 dunks, about 10-12 reb, and some blocks and assists.
Played very good defense.
Oak Park game is on youtube.


----------



## southernindianaballer

Yea.  SBLive Missouri says he is a top state player and he is up for the Missouri player of the week.  Not sure who SBLive Missouri is.
His fellow teammate (Iowa State signee) put up 13.








						Photos: Cameron Manyawu leads Staley past Oak Park in boys basketball showdown
					

Cameron Manyawu scored a game-high 21 points to lead the Staley boys basketball team to a 64-36 win over visiting Oak Park on Thursday night.  Iowa State signee




					www.google.com


----------



## sycamorebacker

southernindianaballer said:


> Yea.  SBLive Missouri says he is a top state player and he is up for the Missouri player of the week.  Not sure who SBLive Missouri is.
> His fellow teammate (Iowa State signee) put up 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: Cameron Manyawu leads Staley past Oak Park in boys basketball showdown
> 
> 
> Cameron Manyawu scored a game-high 21 points to lead the Staley boys basketball team to a 64-36 win over visiting Oak Park on Thursday night.  Iowa State signee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


And their PG is going to Colorado State.  (Evans)


----------

